# A little candy for members of martial talk!Catch as catch can.......



## J-kid (Jun 6, 2003)

Check this out, Farmer Burns book and look you dont have to pay Matt fury a billion dollars. Infact its FREE,Zelch,nada,nothing,Zero,freebie.
http://www.sandowplus.co.uk/Competition/Burns/lessons/lesson01.htm


----------



## ace (Jun 7, 2003)

><><><


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 12, 2003)

good find


----------

